# DC Venting



## Rob G (May 11, 2014)

Any California bay areans out there know about the local laws regarding venting a home shop dc outside. I have perused the cbc and fire code rules and can't seem to find the answer. I don't know if I'm reading them right but they seem to be geared more towards industrial applications. It's probably right there in front of me but I'm a plane yielding, wood cutting neanderthal who doesn't know the answer to a question if it doesn't include a hammer. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

What they don't know will not hurt you. :thumbsup:


----------

